# Mud Shortage



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

Anyone else hearing about a mud shortage across the southeast? I’m in GA and I’m hearing we can’t get latex because the ice storms that hit Texas shut down like 3 large latex plants creating a shortage???


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Kennedy Drywall LLC said:


> Anyone else hearing about a mud shortage across the southeast? I’m in GA and I’m hearing we can’t get latex because the ice storms that hit Texas shut down like 3 large latex plants creating a shortage???


Im in Detroit area, and slections have been a bit iffy at best


----------



## MN Taper (Mar 27, 2021)

Same in Minnesota. Was told there are 45 latex plants throughout Texas. Only 15 are operational. Suppliers are not receiving their orders and are severely limiting sales to only regular customers. Minimum of 3 months supply shortage.


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

MN Taper said:


> Same in Minnesota. Was told there are 45 latex plants throughout Texas. Only 15 are operational. Suppliers are not receiving their orders and are severely limiting sales to only regular customers. Minimum of 3 months supply shortage.


I was told to expect slim pickings through the month of April. I hope this doesn’t last long. I’m sure the price of mud will sky rocket because of all this.


----------



## 06mach (Mar 28, 2021)

How long does machine mud or box mud last if not opened, I know shortages of lots here on building materials


----------



## Iowa Drywallers (Apr 1, 2021)

Kennedy Drywall LLC said:


> I was told to expect slim pickings through the month of April. I hope this doesn’t last long. I’m sure the price of mud will sky rocket because of all this.


We have been trying to get as much mud as we can lately. We were able to gather a number of pallets, nothing more than one or two months supply though. We just today we heard back from one of our big suppliers that the shortage may last through August. A couple of our supplies have stated that they will still be able to receive a small amount of stock occasionally throughout. However, a couple of the smaller suppliers we occasionally use told us they have been cut off completely from the manufacturers until further notice.


----------



## Iowa Drywallers (Apr 1, 2021)

Iowa Drywallers said:


> We have been trying to get as much mud as we can lately. We were able to gather a number of pallets, nothing more than one or two months supply though. We just today we heard back from one of our big suppliers that the shortage may last through August. A couple of our supplies have stated that they will still be able to receive a small amount of stock occasionally throughout. However, a couple of the smaller suppliers we occasionally use told us they have been cut off completely from the manufacturers until further notice.


Just this week it has really slowed down. We were excited to be able to get 15 boxes in yesterday from home depot. Don't want to get political or anything, but one of our suppliers told us they talked to their reps at both National Gypsum and USG. They said the weather in Texas/The South was a very small part of it, and that is just a scapegoat. They both said that the state/federal administrations have issued orders to block/delay container ships from entering ports in California/West Coast. Leaving the ships with the critical ingredients on them, just anchored out at sea.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

nothing but fast set here in northern IN. that really pouts a damper on things for me. i hate doing entire rooms with fast set. and have never tried lacing with fast set that i remember. hope this dont last till aug. like stated!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Notice proce is up $2 a box


----------



## Bob Kennedy (Apr 20, 2021)

Kennedy Drywall LLC said:


> Anyone else hearing about a mud shortage across the southeast? I’m in GA and I’m hearing we can’t get latex because the ice storms that hit Texas shut down like 3 large latex plants creating a shortage???


Just now noticing it here in NC. Im from Ga and I sure hope this dosent last through August. I dont do alot of new construction and I buy alot through Lowes and Home Depot. Let me know if it gets any better there. Thanks


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Kennedy Drywall LLC said:


> Anyone else hearing about a mud shortage across the southeast? I’m in GA and I’m hearing we can’t get latex because the ice storms that hit Texas shut down like 3 large latex plants creating a shortage.
> Soon it'll be like Mad Max out there.


----------



## Claytoniumz (Apr 29, 2021)

Bob Kennedy said:


> Just now noticing it here in NC. Im from Ga and I sure hope this dosent last through August. I dont do alot of new construction and I buy alot through Lowes and Home Depot. Let me know if it gets any better there. Thanks


Yeah we got no mud in Michigan the only way that they can shut down small businesses by taking our supplies........ unbelievable.
First they go for all the office workers and factory workers now they’re coming for us


----------



## sail2765 (May 4, 2021)

yeah we are completely out all over Texas. still 5/4


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

same here IN.


----------

